# What new phone?



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Looking at getting a new phone. Currently have a Samsung D900 which is a great phone. Still works fine, but will be good for work to have email etc.

Only really want to spend a max of £20 a month with no additional fee for the phone itself. I was hoping to get an Android based phone as it is slightly more open for developers and as such more free applications. Although I would mainly be using it for Twitter, Facebook, Emails, Calendar.

Being able to set up multiple POP3 email accounts is a huge bonus.

HTC Touch 2 looks alright but isn't Android but seems to get a few positive reviews from what I have read.

The HTC Desire does look tempting but it is rather expensive (£35 a month).

Not interested in the iPhone, so don't even bother suggesting it.:thumb:


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

This is where I got mine:

http://www.mobilephonesdirect.co.uk/Brands/HTC/b509/n447/p31043.aspx

Just outside your budget, but HTC Desire for £25 per month on T-mobile, 300 mins & 300 Text and unlimited internet.

Oh if you have a GreasyPalm account you get cash back from here too!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

That looks like a really good deal actually. No catches on that? Just £25 a month, free phone?

EDIT: I thought what the hell and went with it. I assume they will deal with getting the number changed over. Do I need to cancel the current direct debit or will that be dealt with?


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

i got the desire a few days ago, love it it's on par with the iphone, only the typing is a bit easier on the iphone apart from that it's great, i got 25 a month on a 18 month contract as an upgrade plus a free sock and muc off screen cleaner, free bluetooth headset, free in car charger. they guy gave me a sheet with all the deals and said pick a price plan and pick any phone except the iphone as i cant do a good deal on that.


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

jamest said:


> That looks like a really good deal actually. No catches on that? Just £25 a month, free phone?
> 
> EDIT: I thought what the hell and went with it. I assume they will deal with getting the number changed over. Do I need to cancel the current direct debit or will that be dealt with?


I transferred my number myself, quick call to Virgin for my PAC and to give notice on my previous contract and quick call to T mobile and all sorted in 2 days, simple. Prefer sorting things like this myself that way I know it's done. I have overlap with my last month on last contract and this one but no biggy was desperate to get shot of the Samsung G600!!!

May be a bit late but, no catches with that deal, as it says really, my phone was delivered next day, still waiting on the free car charger  , but not really fussed about that (still chasing it though it's the principle of it ), 4 gig card was in the box so all the main stuff was fine.

Really happy with it and keep finding new things with it.

Check out my post in the freebies thread (post 78) for a cheap Invisible Shield:

LINK

Hope you enjoy it mate, cracking phone and a cracking deal.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I still can't make my mind up, always wanted an Iphone, just sticking with my BlackBerry for now.
How would you rate this HTC Desire against an I phone.?


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

I saw those Desire deals on Mobilephonesdirect...but Googled the company and they get some terrible reviews so didn't get one from them in the end, even though they advertise the best deals. Probably going to go Carphonewarehouse now so I can collect it in person.


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> I still can't make my mind up, always wanted an Iphone, just sticking with my BlackBerry for now.
> How would you rate this HTC Desire against an I phone.?


Well i have had an iphone and a G1 and just picked up a HTC desire today. I may get shot down for this but i prefer it to the iphone. The phone feels sturdy as hell, super fast and the screen is crystal clear, and android is brilliant but i knew that from the G1.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Benji471 said:


> Well i have had an iphone and a G1 and just picked up a HTC desire today. I may get shot down for this but i prefer it to the iphone. The phone feels sturdy as hell, super fast and the screen is crystal clear, and android is brilliant but i knew that from the G1.


Is the touch screen like the iphone or clicky like the blackberry attempt.
Plus as there as many apps available, the HTC looks good just can't make my mind up......decisions decisions!!!!!!!!!

Cheers


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Ducky said:


> I saw those Desire deals on Mobilephonesdirect...but Googled the company and they get some terrible reviews so didn't get one from them in the end, even though they advertise the best deals. Probably going to go Carphonewarehouse now so I can collect it in person.


Yeah I saw these after ordering! But I got 2 phones, one for me and one for the wife, both arrived next day as promised, just the "free" car charger issue but other than that all fine.

You only pay them £3.99 for the delivery so I didn't see it as much of a risk, plus paid on credit card.


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Mirror Finish said:


> Is the touch screen like the iphone or clicky like the blackberry attempt.
> Plus as there as many apps available, the HTC looks good just can't make my mind up......decisions decisions!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cheers


Screen feels better than the iphone to me, not much experience on them though, but very smooth, 1gig processor so very fast.

As for apps, the android market place has about 38,000 apps, fair bit behind APPLEs 100,000 but by no means limited, Android is planning for 150,000 by the end of the year.

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> Is the touch screen like the iphone or clicky like the blackberry attempt.
> Plus as there as many apps available, the HTC looks good just can't make my mind up......decisions decisions!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cheers


It is a touch sensitive screen like the Iphone, not like the blackberry.

There are many many apps available but not quite the same as the apple apps store just yet.

HTC are currently the way forward and many many manufacturers are now ditching there own operating systems and running Android Sony Ericsson X10 for example.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I am slowly sold on this phone, been reading reviews past few hours, looks good.

I really like the custom features and that is selling it for me.

The origional reason for an iphone for easy transer of music from my itunes, then ditch the ipod.

If I put a 32Gb card in it which it supports how do I get my music on it.

Sorry for all the questions.

Steve


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Geetarman said:


> Screen feels better than the iphone to me, not much experience on them though, but very smooth, 1gig processor so very fast.
> 
> As for apps, the android market place has about 38,000 apps, fair bit behind APPLEs 100,000 but by no means limited, Android is planning for 150,000 by the end of the year.
> 
> You won't be disappointed.


You have to remember Apple had about a 2 year head start on their Apps Store and how many of those (same as those on Androids) apps are actually great/useful, maybe 10-20%? 
I've got a HTC Desire and is a fantastic bit of kit. I got one for my wife to, she was a bit apprehensive at first as she never had a touchscreen phone before, but she just loves it.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Mirror Finish said:


> If I put a 32Gb card in it which it supports how do I get my music on it.
> Steve


You can plug the USB cable that comes with the phone into your computer, or get a card reader (which would be quicker if you have alot of files) :thumb:


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

One thing I would say is get yourself a Google account, really opens up the phone what with google mail integration, google talk plus easy to pay for apps with google check out (even though thousands are free some are worth paying for).

If you have sky+ the look for record It, allows you to browse the tv schedule then set you sky+ box for free (no text message cost) app is about £2.68.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Just waiting for 02 to get them in then going to get one, can't wait now.

Cheers for all the advice fellas.


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

i agree with getting a google account, like i said i had the g1 before and you had to have a google account to use the phone. The most useful feature for me was contacts, all the ones from my g1 where back up as soon as i in-putted them onto the phone onto the goodle internet system. So when i go my desire isigned into my account and bang all my contacts are on my phone along with my favourite contacts etc... nice an easy as with most things on this phone.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Typical, out of stock with nothing on the site saying it is.


----------



## TheQuail (Oct 22, 2007)

I got my HTC Desire a couple of days ago and it's quality!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Finally got it today. MobilePhonesDirect haven't changed my number like I requested and T-mobile refused to do anything as MPD started the contract, so I will have to phone them tomorrow.

As for the phone, it's great, hopefully the battery isn't as bad as some people are finding it, but I got a free car kit so can hopefully keep it going.


----------

